# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย อุปกรณ์กู้ภัย กู้ชีพ >  รับต่อรถตู้พยาบาลราคาแบบบ้านๆครับ

## hs1qon

รับต่อรถตู้พยาบาลราคากู้ภัย   :Smile: 

งานทุกชิ้นที่รับทำเป็นงานสร้างขึ้นมาใหม่ทุกชิ้นครับ

งานส่วนใหญ่เป็นงานไม้  เพราะเหล็กน้ำหนักมาก บิดตัวง่าย

ส่วนเรื่องราคาและระยะเวลาในการทำรบกวนโทรสอบถามจะดีกว่าครับ

เพราะรายละเอียดเยอะมาก

มีรูปรถที่ต่อเสร็จไปแล้วมาให้ดูกันครับ  ;D

คันนี้ TOYOTA HIACE 2.5 GL D4D ( หลังคาเตี้ยครับ )  ราคาประมาณ 40,000 บาท









คันนี้ NISSAN  E 24  ราคาประมาณ 35,000 บาท













คันนี้  TOYOTA  หัวจรวดหลังคาเตี้ย  ราคาประมาณ 35,000 บาท













รูปอาจจะเยอะไปหน่อยนะครับ  และงานบางชิ้นอาจมีการแก้ไขตามความเหมาะสมนะครับ

และสีของหนังที่ใช้ทั้งหมดเปลี่ยนแปลงได้ครับ

หมายเหตุ  - ก่อนนำรถเข้ามาทำ ควรที่จะทำแอร์มาก่อนครับ และถ้าจะโหลดรถควรโหลดมาก่อนนะครับ

สนใจติดต่อได้ที่  083-0061940 ตาต้น ครับ

----------


## hs1qon

เพิ่มผลงานบางส่วนให้ชมกันครับ   :Wink: 

มาแล้วครับ D4D ปี๊บเล็ก ทำไปประมาณ 42000 ครับ  ;D















กระบะ VIGO ครับ  ;D









เปิดตัวรถพยาบาล " กู้ภัยสัจจะ " คันหล้าสุด  ;D  :Big Grin: 

ส่งมอบรถกลับไปแล้วครับ  หลังจากมาเก็บตัวอยู่นาน   :Big Grin: 

อยากจะถายรูปเจ้าตัวตอนมารับรถให้ชม แต่ลืมถ่ายซะได้  เอาผลงานไปชมกันก่อนละกัน   :Big Grin:   :Wink: 












อันนี้รูปตอนจัดของลงประจำรถแล้วครับ  ;D












หัวจรวดอีกคันครับ ;D



สยามระยองครับ   :Wink: 







กู้ชีพกลางดง  ส่งเข้าประกวดครับ  ;D




สยามเชียงรายส่งลงประกวดครับ  ;D

[url=http://upic.me/show/44774622]

ไปหาชมรถคันนี้ตัวเป็นได้ที่เชียงรายได้ครับ  ;D

----------


## Hs4ggy

สวยมากครับ/กู้ภัยประจักษ์:หนองคายครับ

----------

